# any breeders in the uk? or even better in devon?



## mike97 (Mar 10, 2013)

hi im looking for b&w tegu breeders in the uk. i live in devon, plymouth. or can anyone ship to here? argentines or columbian b&w
mike


----------



## Teg (Mar 10, 2013)

Hey Mike !
Try Pete from Reptile Zone in Bristol ! I got Teg - B/W from there, no problem with shipping etc !! Let us know how you got on - Justin N Wales UK


----------



## mike97 (Mar 10, 2013)

Teg said:


> Hey Mike !
> Try Pete from Reptile Zone in Bristol ! I got Teg - B/W from there, no problem with shipping etc !! Let us know how you got on - Justin N Wales UK


hi and thanks, will definitely check them out!  theres a couple for sale near me but adult columbian b&w (very friendly) for £350 each :O. worth it or not?


----------



## Teg (Mar 10, 2013)

Personally i prefer the Argentine's ... think i paid £275 that included delivery ! It's up to you pal, if that's what you want, then go for it .... Prices vary enormously, a lot of factors come into it ... Availability, quality, condition and sellers circumstances .... Sounds a bit on the expensive side though ! Good luck, Keep in touch !


----------



## mike97 (Mar 10, 2013)

Teg said:


> Personally i prefer the Argentine's ... think i paid £275 that included delivery ! It's up to you pal, if that's what you want, then go for it .... Prices vary enormously, a lot of factors come into it ... Availability, quality, condition and sellers circumstances .... Sounds a bit on the expensive side though ! Good luck, Keep in touch !


yeah i thought that. i would get a argentine but (still considering) i can only fit a 6x4x4 in my room! thats why i though columbian. my local rep shop (reptile world plymouth) sells them for 200!when theyre in stock (argentines) or adult columbians for 350. and yeah will keep in touch 
mike


----------



## reptastic (Mar 10, 2013)

Chris smith breeds blues and have 2 availible I think hes asking 300


----------



## laurarfl (Mar 10, 2013)

I was thinking of Chris as well. He has fantastic looking blues...drool...


----------



## mike97 (Mar 11, 2013)

laurarfl said:


> I was thinking of Chris as well. He has fantastic looking blues...drool...


dont really want to spend 300 tbh. if it was an adult then yes but i might just of with the baby argentines later on after i got the t5 lighting, viv, 1-1.5 ft of substrate (soil/sand mix with aspen on top)


----------



## chitodadon (Mar 11, 2013)

300 is a good price in a b lue

from Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## mike97 (Mar 13, 2013)

chitodadon said:


> 300 is a good price in a b lue
> 
> from Samsung Galaxy S3


 i know but its 200 for argentines so id prefer that


----------



## chitodadon (Mar 13, 2013)

*Re: RE: any breeders in the uk? or even better in devon?*



mike97 said:


> chitodadon said:
> 
> 
> > 300 is a good price in a b lue
> ...



Whatever makes you happy just check breeder back grounds and make sure the tegu is healthy and all

from Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## mike97 (Mar 17, 2013)

any one else??
mike


----------



## TheTeguGurl (Mar 17, 2013)

Ya I also recommend chris Smith Gorgeous Blues


----------



## mike97 (Mar 23, 2013)

had a chat with chris, one blue has a kink in its tail he said he'll let it go for 250! so around 300 including courier? give it a couple of months and maybe! they look amazing! high white aswell!


----------



## laurarfl (Mar 24, 2013)

Yes, Chris has very nice blue tegus and they are well taken care of.


----------



## mike97 (Mar 24, 2013)

laurarfl said:


> Yes, Chris has very nice blue tegus and they are well taken care of.


yeah i think im buying one off him in june some time!


----------

